# Battery Brands?



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

I was reading a post over at another site about battery brands and thought I'd inquire here. Any particular brand of marine battery you guys use? My rig came with the Deka Marine batts. Seem to hold up real well after 3-5 hrs of fishing the local 460 acre electric-only lake. I have 1 batt for the front tm (which gets most of the use), and 1 batt for the rear tm and depth finder. I don't recall the reserve amps they have, so I guess I really need to look at that.

Your favorite brand(s)?


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have a favorite yet, But I did buy an Interstate when I got my G3 2 years ago. So far so good. My next setup will have an AGM type battery though.


----------



## redbug (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i have been running interstate for the last few years now, they have been so so as fr as lasting on the water. I would love to get some agm batteries for the boat but with a price tag of $150 plus and needing 3 i just can' swing it. I uncovered the boat yesterday and found that one of the batteries may be bad I replaced one of them under warranty last spring so I guess i need another trip to the battery shop. 

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I use interstates, cause my dad can get them cheaper through his work. They have a one year pro rata warranty, and seem to hold up well.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Mar 30, 2008)

I have Optimas. I realize they don't fit into everyone's budget and I really got them because I considered becoming a dealer and I had made the decision to go with gel batteries. I had a strap break in rough water and a battery spilled everywhere. I ended up completely restoring the bilge area because of it.

In my truck, I just replaced an AC Delco after 5 years. That says something to me. Those things are tough.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 31, 2008)

Optima.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been using the Interstates on my big boat - the price was right and so far they have held up great. No trolling motor so I cannot help you there


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought an everstart deep cycle for my electronics and TM, I have been happy so far coming up on a year of ownership.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 31, 2008)

Between the boat and camper, Ive used 3 Interstates in the past 8 years. First one lasted a few years, sec 16 months and had it warrantied for $20(think I got special deal,hehe), the trird(the 2nds replacment)has lasted for 3 yrs now and still useing it. The boat and camper are shareing for now, only use the camper 1/2 doz times a year.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure but I read some where that there are only 2 or 3 companies that make all the batteries for all the other companies. That being said I just replaced my starting battery with a Werker from Batteries Plus. My 1 year old Intersate battery crapped out and I know it was still under warranty but I was not in the mood the mess with them Tracker people about it. We get a big corporate discount at the Batteries Plus store.


----------



## Pont (Apr 1, 2008)

I just bought my boat in december and I put the Cabela's AGM batteries in them along with there charger. Everything comes in a package deal. I have heard oustanding things about them and all there reviews have come back with no less than 4 out of 5. The only complaints were the bolts on top were to small, but under the technicality rule, you should only run your trolling motor off of those batteries anyway.


----------



## redbug (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I put my 4 batteries under a load test and 3 came out great they are only 1 year old the other 2 are heading into the 4th season 
One failed dropped to 4 volts from 12.5 the other dropped to 7.6 the came back up to 11.85 again from 12.5 
So off to the battery store I went I picked up 2 new Deka 27 group deep cycle that will be installed after work tomorrow
I will see how these hold up during the upcoming tournament season

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 1, 2008)

> ...Deka 27 group deep cycle...



The Deka's my rig came with held up nice last season (they're first), and if the weather ever gets better I'll see how they do a second season, lol.


----------

